# Radon ZR Team / ZR Lady mit Mavic Crossride FTS-X: Knackgeräusche Hinterrad



## skeeny_radoff (29. März 2020)

Servus,

in meinem Familienfuhrpark machen gerade zwei MTBs Probleme:

ZR Lady 7.0, Kaufdatum 08.10.2018
ZR Team 8.0, Kaufdatum 09.03.2019
Die beiden MTBs sind vom selben Problem betroffen: knackende/knarzende Geräusche aus dem Bereich des Hinterrades unter Belastung (nicht beim Rollen, nicht beim Bremsen!) und haben identische Laufräder Mavic Crossride FTS-X 27,5", welche ich auch als das Problem identifiziert habe.

Es sind die Speichen, die dieses Geräusch von sich geben. Das einzige, was ich nicht genau sagen kann, ob das Geräusch eher von der Nabe kommt, oder von der Felge. Aufgetreten ist das Problem gleichzeitig in diesem Frühjahr, ich erkläre es damit, dass meine Frau viel weniger fährt, als mein Sohn und das Problem tritt vermutlich laufstreckenabhängig nach bestimmter Anzahl von km auf.

Temporär gelöst habe ich es, indem ich jeweils einen Tropfen Kettenöl auf alle Speichennippel in der Felge und auf alle Speichenkopfaufnahmen in der Nabe gegeben habe, habe das Öl einziehen lassen (insofern es überhaupt einziehen kann) und dann so gut wie ich konnte alles trocken abgewischt. Ich denke, das kann keine Dauerlösung sein und das Problem wird sich vermutlich mit der Zeit weiter verschlimmern.

Frage in die Runde und an Radon, falls Radon hier mitliest: wie kann man das dauerhaft abstellen? Danke im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Bejak (6. April 2020)

Wenn sich da was bewegt, ist etwas zu locker. Mal die Speichenspannung gecheckt?

Vorsicht, nicht selbst nachziehen, wenn du nicht weißt, wie man ein Laufrad zentriert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (6. April 2020)

Die Speichen sind gleichmäßig gespannt.


----------



## Bejak (6. April 2020)

Gleichmäig fest oder gleichmäßig locker?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (6. April 2020)

Meine Finger sind zwar kein Tensiometer, aber es fühlt sich nicht schlecht an, also gleichmäßig fest.


----------



## Bejak (7. April 2020)

Dann haben die Radlager Spiel oder du hast Gummispeichen.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (7. April 2020)

Nein, ich habe die Naben von Mavic...


----------



## Bejak (7. April 2020)

Und die sind aus Gummi?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (7. April 2020)

Ist diese Diskussion noch irgendwie hilfreich?


----------



## Hyfive (8. April 2020)

Hallo Skeeny,
ich bin gerade ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für dieses Problem. Habe ein Crossride Disc von 2011 in 26" und es knarzt bei jedem starken Antritt am HR und beim Bremsen an VR und HR. Nervig laut. Ein Erhöhen der Speichenspannung hatte das Problem nicht gelöst, sondern nur bei einem "Einschlag" zu einem Speichenbruch geführt.
Ich vermute ebenfalls, dass das Problem am Mavic-speziellen Übergang Speichenkopf > Nabe liegt, da die Speichennippel ja vergleichsweise normale Standardteile sind, wo ich noch bei keinem Laufrad in der Vergangenheit Geräusche hatte.
Ölen ist natürlich keine Lösung, schon gar nicht auf der Nabenseite mit der Bremsscheibe?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (8. April 2020)

Hi Hyfive,

ich habe nach diesem Problem mal gegoogelt und einige Treffer im Netz gefunden. Immer Mavic Naben, meistens das Hinterrad beim Antrieb/Lastwechsel. 

Da Mavic bei Radon eine Art "Standard untere Mittelklasse Nabe" ist und bei mir gleich zwei Räder betroffen sind, dachte ich, ich stelle mal die Frage hier und es werden sich wahrscheinlich einige mit einem Lösungsvorschlag melden. Stattdessen muss ich erklären, ob meine Speichen und meine Naben aus Gummi seien... 

Fühlen mit zwei Fingern und sanftes Nachspannen hat bei mir nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Punktuelles Schmieren war bis jetzt die einzige Lösung. 

Ich denke, das Problem ist durch die Aufnahmen an der Nabe verursacht, wo die Speichenköpfe eingehakt sind. Es sind ja keine klassisch abgewinkelten und durchgefädelten Speichenköpfe, sondern sowas wie "straight pull", nur halt nicht so wie bei DT, sondern da kreuzen sich die Speichen paarweise direkt in/an der Nabe. 

Ich habe keine Sorge, dass das Öl an die Bremsbeläge gelangen könnte. Es ist ja nicht die Menge, die fliessen kann. Beim Tropfen muss man etwas genauer zielen, dass nix daneben geht. Und Trockenschmiermittel kann man auch nehmen, das Lösungsmittel wird verdampfen und der Rest ist nicht fließfähig. Meine Sorge ist, dass es halt keine Lösung ist, sondern nur eine Schnellmaßnahme und sie wird nicht lange halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyfive (8. April 2020)

...an Festschmierstoffe hatte ich auch schon gedacht, irgendwas aus Grafit, Teflon o.ä. Vielleicht auch Wachs oder mittelfesten Schraubensicherungslack, der könnte die Geräusche dämpfen.
Ich fahre gern Streettrial und da ist es durch die Ständigen Lastwechsel permanent am knarzen. Beim normalen Biken stört es mich nicht so arg.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (8. April 2020)

Ja, früher hat man jede Speiche vor dem Einspeichen ins Leinöl getunkt. Dann hat sich Firnis gebildet und diese Schicht hat gegen allerlei Knackgeräusche gewirkt. Das ist im Prinzip genau sowas. Nur werde ich mir natürlich kaum die Mühe machen, das dolle Mavic Laufrad zu zerlegen und neu einzuspeichen. Eher hole ich mir ein anders Laufrad. Ja, früher... Früher waren die Speichen viiiel größer und aus Holz ?


----------



## Hyfive (8. April 2020)

Leinöl ist super, das könnte funktionieren! Als Leinölfirnis ist es dünn genug, um Anfangs wie Kriechöl zu wirken. Und über Nacht härtet es soweit aus, dass es nicht mehr abgespült werden kann, falls man mal in den Regen kommt...Und es bleibt immer etwas elastisch.
Es wäre ja schade um die Mavic Crossride. Wunderschöne Laufräder, relativ leicht und robust. Außerdem mag ich den Sound des Freilaufs.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (9. April 2020)

Vom Freilauf erwarte ich früher oder später auch Probleme. Mavic hat irgendwann mal das Kugellager wegoptimiert und durch Gleitlager ersetzt. Aber das äußert sich erst nach vielen tkm und ein Freehub ist relativ leicht (bzw. kostengünstig) zu ersetzen. Manche schreiben, dass sie dieses Gleitlager innerhalb von 5 tkm vernichtet haben. Ich bin gespannt.





Links FTS, rechts FTS-L Freilauf (Quelle: roguemechanik.typepad.com)



> Das Öl welches standardmäßig am Freilauf verwendet wird, ist relativ dünn und wäscht sich schnell aus. Hier sollte man ein Mineralöl basisertes Öl verwenden. Mavic verwendet angeblich generell kein Fett. Bei den älteren FTS Freiläufen gab es noch ein Kugellager und bei den neueren FTS-L Freiläufen, wurde dies aufgrund des Gewichts gegen eine Nylonbuchse getauscht. Das Kugellager führte jedoch nicht zu solchen schweren Folgefehlern. Bei anzeichen von Geräuschen sollte man den Freilauf warten. Die Nylonbuchse lässt sich einzeln leider nicht tauschen.


----------



## Hyfive (10. April 2020)

Ich habe noch den ersten Freilauf von 2011, keine Probleme. Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber wird wohl noch mit Kugellagern sein, denn ein Gleitlager wäre mir aufgefallen. Spart bestimmt 5 g!


----------



## skeeny_radoff (10. April 2020)

Hyfive schrieb:


> Spart bestimmt 5 g!


und 1 Euro fünfzig in der Herstellung!

Nochmal extra für @Bejak , weil er mich gefragt hat, ob meine Naben und Speichen aus Gummi seien. Wenn man das Foto anschaut, speziell die Speichenkopfaufnahmen, dann versteht man eventuell die Problematik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyfive (10. April 2020)

...im Einkauf ist das Kugellager sicher noch billiger...


----------



## Edith L. (24. Juni 2020)

Konstruktiv scheint sich da doch nichts geändert zu haben. Die Nylonbuchse sollte man durch ein Kugellager ersetzen können.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (24. Juni 2020)

Sollte theoretisch gehen. Wenn die Buchse tatsächlich dieselben Abmessungen wie das Kugellager von früher hat und wenn das ein gängiger Typ ist den man einigermaßen bestellen kann...


----------



## Bejak (9. Juli 2020)

Rein interessehalber, wurde das Problem gelöst? Meine Frau hat ja auch ein ZR-Team mit dem Laufradsatz. Aber bisher alles gut.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (29. Juli 2021)

Heute hat sich das Problem am MTB meines Juniors wieder bemerkbar gemacht. Nur ist es schlimmer geworden, beim letzen Mal sind die Geräusche nur beim Antritt aufgetreten. Diesmal kamen die Geräusche schon beim Rollen, wenn das Fahrrad mit dem Fahrer-Gewicht belastet ist. Habe die Speichen leicht angezogen und die Stellen an der Nabe, wo die Speichenköpfe eingehakt sind, mit Trockenschmierstoff (Dry Lube) angetropft. Es hat scheinbar geholfen. Vielleicht hält es mal wieder eine Saison... Diese Naben von Mavic sind echt eine Fehlkonstruktion. Habe mit DT keinerlei Probleme, mit Shimano auch nicht, nur mit Mavic Crossride 

Zum MTB meiner Frau kann ich nur sagen, es ist in der letzten Zeit mehr ein Stehrad, als ein Fahrrad, vermutlich deswegen kein Problem bemerkbar.


----------



## agadir (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich hatte über Wochen ein Knacken am Vorderrad beim Bremsen.
Letztlich war es die Nabe, die aus 3 Teilen besteht (Flansch-Rohr-Flansch), bei der sich eine Klebeverbindung gelöst hat.
D.h. auch, dass nur noch die linken Speichen die Bremskraft übertragen haben.


----------



## Bejak (30. Juli 2021)

Krass, ist das primitiv aufgebaut! 😱


----------



## agadir (30. Juli 2021)

In der Tat.
Leider war Mavic auch nicht willens, mir auf Kulanz umsonst/günstig oder auch nur überhaupt eine neue Nabe zu verkaufen. 
Letztlich habe ich dann im Inet ein Laufrad gekauft (XA Elite, B-Ware mit unsichtbaren Gebrauchsspuren für deutlich reduzierten Preis). Das ist dann das Modell von 2018 (das Original ist von 2017) und da ist die Nabe aus dem Vollen gefräst. Man hat scheinbar gelernt ...


----------



## skeeny_radoff (30. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht jage ich tatsächlich einem Phantom nach, ich meine das mit dem Schmieren der Speichenköpfe... Vielleicht habe ich durch leichtes Anziehen/Bewegen der Speichen die Teile der Nabe so eingerenkt, bzw. in Stellung gebracht, dass es wieder eine Zeit lang geräuschlos läuft. Ich bilde mir aber schon ein, die Geräusche sind bis jetzt nie beim Bremsen aufgetreten. Und nur an der Hinterradnabe. Das ganze Laufrad komplett zu zerlegen und dann wieder einzuspeichen ist mir echt zu zeitaufwendig. Und anders kann man leider nicht feststellen, dass sich die Nabe in ihre  Einzelteile aufgelöst hat. @agadir wolltest du der Nabe keine zweite Chance geben und sie noch einmal selber zusammenkleben? Ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn man es mit einem gescheiten Klebstoff macht und alles gut entfettet, könnte es noch viele Jahre durchgehalten...🤔


----------



## agadir (30. Juli 2021)

Hi,
bei mir konnte man das Knacken hören, wenn man die Bremse blockiert  und dann das Rad gegen den Widerstand geschoben hat. Dachte erst an Steuerkopflager oder Spiel der Bremsbeläge.
Irgendwann war alles andere ausgeschlossen, und an einem Kratzer konnte man dann auch optisch eine minimale Bewegung in der Nabe sehen.
Das mit Kleben habe ich überlegt, Epoxy oder einem anderen Kleber. 
Aber letztlich wirken da doch beim Bremsen heftige Kräfte durch die große Hebel-Übersetzung 27,5 Laufrad zu 6cm Nabendurchmesser, gerade am Vorderrad.
Insofern habe ich die sichere Variante gewählt und für 120€ das neue Laufrad gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (25. Juli 2022)

Mavic hat die Naben bei Crossride FTS-X konstruktiv geändert. Bei den aktuellen Laufrädern sind sie aus dem Ganzen gedreht und nicht mehr aus mehreren Teilen zusammengesetzt (Vorderrad-Nabe aus drei Teilen, Hinterrad-Nabe aus zwei Teilen). Ich vermute mal, es gab einen triftigen Grund dafür.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (2. August 2022)

Und meine Geschichte hat doch ein ziemlich überraschendes Ende. Ich habe ja schon ein neues FTS-X Hinterrad gekauft, um das am stärksten knarrendes Hinterrad am MTB meines Sohnes zu ersetzen, das Vergleichsfoto weiter oben ist ja von mir. Dann bin ich doch irgendwie auf die Mavic-Seite gegangen und habe dort ein Formular für Garantieanfragen gesehen, dachte mir "why not", mehr als eine Absage bekomme ich nicht und habe für alle 4 betroffenen Laufräder (siehe ersten Beitrag!) je eine Anfrage an Mavic geschickt. Es ist unglaublich, aber Mavic hat mir innerhalb von zwei Werktagen geantwortet und neue Laufräder auf Kulanz angeboten. Ein Hinterrad habe ich schon bekommen, weitere drei Laufräder folgen. Irgendjemand in diesem Thread hat mal geschrieben, dass Mavic alle Ansprüche abblockt und dort ist nichts zu bekommen, deswegen habe ich das bis jetzt gar nicht erst versucht. Das stimmt aber gar nicht! Mavic ist da sehr flott und sehr kulant.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (5. August 2022)

Die neuen Laufräder sind bei mir mittlerweile angekommen, wurden von mir eingebaut und laufen im Moment ohne Nebengeräusche, sehr schön. Einen knarzenden Laufradsatz habe ich aus reiner Neugier zerlegt und muss leider sagen, ich finde den Fehler immer noch nicht. Die Naben sind mir nicht in Einzelteile zerfallen, ganz im Gegenteil, sie wirken überhaupt nicht labil, die Einzelteile halten bombenfest aneinander, nichts wackelt. Jetzt habe ich halt viele Ersatzteile für Mavic Crossride FTS-X 27;5" 🤷‍♂️









Und noch etwas: die neuen Vordernaben sehen zumindest rein optisch nicht anders aus als die alten. Die Übergänge zwischen Rohr und Flansch sind genauso scharf, also könnten die neuen Vordernaben aus einem Stück gedreht worden sein, oder genauso wie früher aus drei Stücken zusammengeklebt, man kann es leider rein optisch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Moglie (17. August 2022)

Gibt es auch ein Bild der überarbeiteten vorderen Nabe?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (17. August 2022)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> die neuen Vordernaben sehen zumindest rein optisch nicht anders als die alten. Die Übergänge zwischen Rohr und Flansch sind genauso scharf, also könnten die neuen Vordernaben aus einem Stück gedreht worden sein, oder genauso wie früher aus drei Stücken zusammengeklebt,


Habe keine Bilder gemacht, da -wie gesagt- rein optisch keinen Unterschied gesehen.


----------

